# Ultimate Firearms Muzzleloader Question



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL i loved kens response to those questions......


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

well then in that case then no other muzzleloader you should have to clean the breech then too? When I spoke with T/C about my Triumph they told me that I should only have to clean the breech after sighting the gun in, and at the end of the season. 

on another note, if money was no issue I would probably buy one of the ultimates and try it out....but since I dont have that kind of chedder I will have to try and suffice with my triumph. Also If I had 300+ yard shots I would probably be more interested in getting one. 90% of our shots are 100 yards or less in Hillsdale.


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

here is an interesting thread about the UML.

http://huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=951981&mpage=1&key=ultimate,muzzleloader&#951981


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

On the other hand my shots in hillsdale at 200-400yds

ah yes mr one shot one kill of the ball family.(inventor of the savage gun) who has never shot the ultimate or mr pr bullets who was trying to copy the ultimate design and was ordered to stop .

to many shooters have acheived the numbers and more have bene happy with it.


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

deputy said:


> On the other hand my shots in hillsdale at 200-400yds
> 
> ah yes mr one shot one kill of the ball family.(inventor of the savage gun) who has never shot the ultimate or mr pr bullets who was trying to copy the ultimate design and was ordered to stop .
> 
> to many shooters have acheived the numbers and more have bene happy with it.


yeah most of our stands are setup in thick cover areas, we dont hunt many field edges anymore. Why was Savage ordered to stop the gun design??


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Not savage cecil.. at one point was trying to copy there breech plug and some other ideas,.


----------



## Turkeywacker (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought my Ultimate two years ago and I love it. Those 45 mag. brass primers burn the powder so clean it's amazing. You never have to worry about a misfire! My wife took a doe last year at 273 yrds. The recoil feels like my 12 ga. I have the Howa action and this gun in my opinion is worth every penny. I went to Ken's house to pick it up and watched him put it together for me. Very cool!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

bowhunt4fun said:


> here is an interesting thread about the UML.
> 
> http://huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=951981&mpage=1&key=ultimate,muzzleloader&#951981


Obviously a bunch of guys that know nothing about the UML. What they need to do is bring their ML to the range with some of the guys like Deputy that are shooting paper and start at 250 yards and go up.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

the one guy is the son of charlie ball.....Creator of the savage gun, he is a very good shooter a SCOUT SNIPER with tours in active combat of recent and an acomplished shooter with a lot of awards and such nice guys.... but they have no time on the gun.... even randy wakeman was offered to shoot mine he refused to cause it took a ffl to get the gun,...to him.


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey bucko, I have no dog in this fight but I would gladlly shoot again anyone with my savage and see where the rubber meets the road


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh by the way I think the UML is a fine well made ML no dout and they do shoot very well.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

TJO said:


> Hey bucko, I have no dog in this fight but I would gladlly shoot again anyone with my savage and see where the rubber meets the road


Me neither. I was responding to the link Bowhunt4fun posted, which if you read it, was obviously from a bunch of guys that knew nothing about the UML.

Deputy has invited others to shoot numerous times, he is in your area and I'm sure would be happy to shoot with you. I'd like to be there and see it start at 250 and go up.

Let me know when it's set up.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

bucko12pt said:


> Me neither. I was responding to the link Bowhunt4fun posted, which if you read it, was obviously from a bunch of guys that knew nothing about the UML.
> 
> Deputy has invited others to shoot numerous times, he is in your area and I'm sure would be happy to shoot with you. I'd like to be there and see it start at 250 and go up.
> 
> Let me know when it's set up.


in Deputys capable hands, I have some cash to put on deputy.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL TJO shoots well.... real well....

it could be fun.... just for giggles.
and the savage we know is a good shooter as well.

My thing is this deer dont know MOA


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

deputy said:


> LOL TJO shoots well.... real well....
> 
> it could be fun.... just for giggles.
> and the savage we know is a good shooter as well.
> ...


Deputy, you're starting to sound like a pool hustler!:evil:
We both know you can't hit a bull in the **** with a base fiddle but I'll put my money on you with the UML against a Savage!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

walleyechaser said:


> Deputy, you're starting to sound like a pool hustler!:evil:
> We both know you can't hit a bull in the **** with a base fiddle but I'll put my money on you with the UML against a Savage!


I'd be there for giggles to see Deputy trying to hit the bull with the bass fiddle! 
BTW Dep, I kicked up 8-10 deer walking out back last night. Had 6 (all anterless) come to me about 4-5 minutes before quitting time. Since I couldn't really let them settle in, they busted me when I drew back. Ah well, it was still fun to see all them bouncing butts!


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

Walleye, I've been known to hit the bull's @@@ once in a while by luck with my eyes closed mind you but have done it:lol:

It sure would be fun though to have a shoot where we could play with the various toys we have.


----------



## caseman (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the feedback to my original question. It sounds like those who have the guns are very happy with them.

I need to save up a little coin before I think about making the purchase.

Hey Deputy, at some point down the road I wouldn't mind meeting up with you, floating some cash your way to cover the expenses of shooting and put a few rounds through it. I live in Grand Blanc and could meet you wherever.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

whatever you would like....... buy the way UFM will do deposits and payments if need be.


----------



## TJO (Dec 30, 2004)

deputy and everyone, it would be fun to get together sometime and have such a fun shoot and let everybody come out and try, handle, and shoot the various ML's. I don't really have a place to do that but I'm sure we cold find a spot. Food for thought anyway. And it wouldn't just have to be ML's either slug guns would be fun to.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Junk! They're junk and not worth the $$$ UF wants for them! 

They're worth far more!!!  (Pssss....don't tell Ken though)

I bought one several years ago and loved it! After shooting it a year, having been caught in our wonderful MI automotive economy and forced to offload it, I convinced myself there was no reason to own such a rifle and I could be just as happy with a TC Encore. Boy, was I wrong!!! You cannot go from driving a Corvette to a Chevette and tell yourself there's no big difference. So, needless to say, I now own my 2nd UF and have for about three years now. 

Unlike Deputy, I have not shot any game at extreme ranges, yet. In fact, my longest shot so far on a whitetail was right around 120-yards, and that was just this year. Up until then, all of my UF shots have been 12-60 yards. I have been shooting the UF bullets the past two-years, and the Hornady SST's prior to that. It is insane to see what the wounds look like! Picture a grenade going off in the animal and you get the just......:tdo12:

Like Deputy, I am willing to let anyone check mine out and shoot it anytime. I am on the West side of the state, near Grand Rapids. Just let me know..... (LH thumbhole though)

Just got back from IA and took a little buck at a whopping 40-yards with the UF! The big difference for me, is the 110% confidence that the UF is going to go BANG everytime, and that it will put the bullet where I aim it! With the UF, I do not feel like I am being "handicapped" by using a ML one bit!

This UF comercial is now over.......:lol:

Mark

PS - Got a couple of pics on their website under DEER and VARMINTS.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Please mark tell us how you really feel


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's a question for you UM guys. You use a .45 case with a magnum primer because its hotter than a 209 thus getting a better burn, others gun people have said to use a .25 case because its not as hot as a 209 primer thus its a better burn. Whats the deal?


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

the 25 case idea came after that company tried to copy UF as ofr th e209 being to hot well its debatable,

the UFM doesnt really burn it charge it detonates it, its more of a controled explosin Part of it is the barrel design and the breech plug it is instant..

as for the how and why else im not sure but i can say this it works.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

this sounds like something we could consider setting up at the club next spring when the weather warms up.

I've got a couple of ideas that I'll pass by you at the January meeting.


----------

